
Computing, Without a Whirring Drive - ksvs
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/11/technology/personaltech/11basics.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss
======
stcredzero
A cheaper alternative for the desktop -- buy an already quiet conventional
drive and place it in an enclosure:

[http://www.quietpcusa.com/Smart-Drive-Classic-Cooper-HDD-
Enc...](http://www.quietpcusa.com/Smart-Drive-Classic-Cooper-HDD-
Enclosure-2002C---All-Copper-P281C44.aspx)

The Grow Up Japan drive enclosures are good at conducting heat, so you get the
benefit of sound dampening without sacrificing longevity. Yes, I've installed
one in my desktop.

------
icefox
I have noticed for years how my Mac laptops are very quiet. When I go into a
conference with someone who has a Windows laptop you can constantly hear hear
the hd making noise. It wasn't until when running vmware that my hd would make
noise that I put it together. Any idea what Windows is doing?

